# Asus Aspire 5600u won't boot



## Jerseyboy (Feb 2, 2004)

This computer consistently goes to BSOD (BAD_CONFIG_INFO), Scanning and repairing drive 100%, but will not boot. Was finally able to get to recovery window, can't restore or reset. Advanced options, cmd, can't run any commands. Tried a clean install of Windows, fails. My feeling is the HDD or RAM is bad, but Asus has no onboard diagnostics to run! Since I happened to have a brand new SATA drive, I installed it and tried that clean install again, won't run! Don't have any RAM to try and frankly don't want to spend the money at this point. Anybody here have any experience with this model?

No, I don't have the recovery disk and the other OS I was trying to install was W7. The computer belongs to a guy I work with and I'm trying to help him out, but I am at a loss. Any help, please! Thanks.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The *Acer Aspire 5600U* appears to be an all-in-one model that originally comes with Windows 8 64-bit.

What's the exact serial number and SNID number on that one?

What's the exact Windows version on its Certificate-Of-Authenticity sticker?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jerseyboy (Feb 2, 2004)

Yes, it is the all in one model.

The serial number is DQSNPAA00331606D4D3000

The SNID number is 31602798130

And the exact Windows version is Windows 8


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you go here and enter the serial number or SNID number, they confirm that's an *Acer Aspire 5600U* that originally came with Windows 8.1 64-bit.















That all-in-one does appear to have full driver support for Windows 7 64-bit.

If you have a legitimate Windows 7 disc and its activation key, you should be able to do a clean install in that all-in-one and get all its devices working.


----------



## Jerseyboy (Feb 2, 2004)

Yes, my copy of W7 is legit, the problem is that it won't load on the computer on the original drive or a brand new drive I put in . I originally thought the issue was the Drive, so I replaced it. Obviously that's now ruled out. My next suspicion is the RAM, but lacking any onboard diagnostics I'm not sure how to test/rule out a memory issue. Can you recommend any third party diagnostic tool I could use on this machine? Thanks.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Is the original hard drive or the new hard drive being recognized in the BIOS?

Is the disc drive set first in the boot order in the BIOS?

When you boot from the Windows 7 disc, is the *Press any key to boot from CD or DVD* command appearing?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jerseyboy (Feb 2, 2004)

With the original drive in I cannot get to BIOS. With the new drive in I use F12 to get the boot menu. The DVD drive is the only choice, so apparently the computer isn't seeing the HDD?)

Press any key to beet from CD or DVD

Windows is loading files

Starting Windows (As the 4 circles start to spin in, after about 5 seconds the screen freezes. I have tried this several times and get the same result at the same point.)

Put back in the original drive, that is recognized when I press F12, but trying to boot to the DVD has the same result as with the new drive, only takes a second or 2 longer to freeze.


----------



## Jerseyboy (Feb 2, 2004)

So, I'm now thinking the issue is the board, since I can't get to BIOS and can't start an image from either recovery or disk. Hey ASUS, onboard diagnostics sure would be nice!


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

See here for how to get into the Bios and set DVD to first boot device :- http://community.acer.com/t5/2014-Archives/Aspire-5600U-Bios/td-p/201413

You can test the Ram by downloading the free Memtest86 and making a CD or USB stick which you boot from :- http://www.memtest86.com/download.htm


----------

